# Working at Atlantis



## rebeeerules (Jul 21, 2014)

I am moving to Dubai in a month to work at Atlantis the Palm and i will be living at the AMSA accommodation. Just wondering if anyone on here is or has done the same and what they thought about it all.
Keep in mind i am a white 21year old female and am freaking out about moving to the other side of the world with no friends or family


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

rebeeerules said:


> I am moving to Dubai in a month to work at Atlantis the Palm and i will be living at the AMSA accommodation. Just wondering if anyone on here is or has done the same and what they thought about it all.
> Keep in mind i am a white 21year old female and am freaking out about moving to the other side of the world with no friends or family


Congrats on the job! Atlantis is a great property. You can go far in the hospitality industry especially if you are willing to relocate. I think that you are really courageous and wish you all of the best. I can't really assist you in answering your question but you can check out this YouTube video regarding AMSA room tour


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Congratulations on the job. You'll find hospitality teams are like family here. Because you're 'all in it together' you'll get close friends quickly.

Good luck.


----------



## kirstenbrown89 (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't know anything about Atlantis specifically, but on the fact of moving to Dubai by yourself, don't worry about it!

You'll find that everyone here is very open to making friends because frankly, we are all looking for friends as we've left our friends and family back home. 

I am a 25 year old white female, I moved here 5 months ago not knowing anyone. I now have many friends that I have made from work and outside of work. 

A great benefit of the accommodation supplied by a workplace is that you get the chance to get to know your colleagues a lot more than you would otherwise, even if the accommodation itself is not 5 star, you'll find you have a lot of fun. My colleagues and I often just get together to watch movies or play board games if we aren't in the mood to go out.

My advice would be to just take it easy when you first arrive and don't worry if you find yourself feeling homesick after a week or two. Trust me, everyone goes through it. 

Dubai has a lot to offer when you give it a chance. I can say from experience you will find time passing by more quickly than you ever thought possible.

good luck in your new job!!


----------



## rebeeerules (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you, I'm actually working there as an aquarist, ive had my time in the hospo industry haha.
thanks for the video link now I know what im in for!!! I better minimise my suitcases lol.


----------



## rebeeerules (Jul 21, 2014)

thank you for responding, you have made me feel a lot better! im hoping its as easy for me to make friends!
I leave in a week so things are starting to become real!! :s but im sure the nerves are normal and knowing that you didnt have much trouble makes me feel more confident about leaving everyone!


----------

